# DNR offers fast sale opportunity for Duck Lake Fire area timber



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Due to the recent Duck Lake wildfire north of Newberry in Luce County, the Department of Natural Resources plans to conduct large-scale salvage operations to harvest portions of the state-managed forest damaged by the fire. Because of the special circumstances (the potential for bug infestation in the trees that are left) that require a fast sale, potential bidders will have just one week in which to visit the sale sites and submit their bids.

More...


----------

